# DNS Prop Checker



## TruvisT (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a reliable website DNS checker to check domain/records from around the world?

I've found some on Google but due to mixed results, I can not be sure how reliable they are at debugging a DNS issue with a new client. From what they have said, they changed their DNS over 3 days ago or so and intodns shows everything green and correct, but the service JetPack keeps showing that their domain is not resolving even after passing all the troubleshooting steps on their website.

Figured having such a service would be handy for future ref.


----------



## gonggo (May 19, 2014)

whatsmydns.net

just-ping.com


----------



## sv01 (May 19, 2014)

whatsmydns.net, intodns.com and dnsinspect.com.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 19, 2014)

+1 for whatsmydns.net


----------



## Echelon (May 19, 2014)

whatsmydns / intoDNS works well, but something as simple as just using dig works to ensure that the source data isn't the issue as well.


----------



## blergh (May 19, 2014)

intodns is great, ipduh is great as well.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 19, 2014)

leafdns


----------



## GreenHostBox (May 25, 2014)

I mostly use http://dnscheck.pingdom.com/ to check everything


----------

